# Can Someone Make Me This???



## Hutch (Oct 8, 2014)

Hello. guys, 
I'm in the process of restoring my lathe so don't have the capability of making even the simplest of parts. Can someone make me this? I will pay of course but please take it easy on me:talktogod:   It is round. Just a drift to install a couple of bearings. PM me if you can help. Much appreciated.







Thanks guys,

Hutch


----------



## Round in circles (Oct 8, 2014)

Can you not use threaded bar,  big washers & nuts to pull the bearings squarely & gently into place , for walloping them with a drift & hammer may well damage them ?


----------



## Hutch (Oct 8, 2014)

Round in circles said:


> Can you not use threaded bar,  big washers & nuts to pull the bearings squarely & gently into place , for walloping them with a drift & hammer may well damage them ?



You know you're absolutely right. That's exactly how took out my spindle. I don't know why I didn't even think about it. 

Thank you,

Hutch


----------



## Shadowdog500 (Oct 8, 2014)

You still need the drift or are you going to use the big nut solution?

i see you live in California.  Is that in Bulgaria now. (Your flag show Bulgaria)

Chris


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Oct 8, 2014)

if you need the drift made, i can turn one for you.
 no problem at all.  i live just a few hrs north of you.
i'm happy to help out, heck i'd even do it for free for someone in need...
mike)


----------



## Hutch (Oct 8, 2014)

Thanks to everyone for their offers and help. I used the threaded rod method. Worked perfectly. Thank you again guys.
I live in Los Angeles, CA. I was born in Bulgaria.


----------



## markknx (Oct 8, 2014)

Guys I just saw this post. Man you guys make me so proud to be a member of this group. A member needs some thing and guys step right up with imfo and offers to help, Way to go !!!! Mark


----------

